# [BDL] The top 10 worst jerseys of the last decade



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston Rockets in their jammie-jams*
> 
> Only Moochie Norris (pictured, above) could be happy in threads like these. Debuting in 1995 and lasting for nearly a decade, these pinstripe-laden unis aided in the destruction of the two-time NBA champions, reminded us all of bad pajamas and then outfitted an entire (rather large) nation in awful, awful threads once Yao Ming debuted in them during the 2002-03 season.


Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Ugh...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

those things were a butt ugly mistake


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The logo was cool but the rest is a failure.

The worst jerseys list is actually better than the 10 best jersey list. 

Hawks gold/red >>> Cavs gold/red

The Warriors old blue jerseys look like ****. Ditto for the Bullets jerseys.

I happen to love the Wizards Gold/Black.

Best jersey ever was the star laden Magic jerseys when T-Mac was there.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

This is my favorite. I couldn't find a better picture.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I like about half the jerseys there. I don't like the Rockets pinstripe, Pistons, Wizards gold, weird Warriors


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Why are the Utah Jazz jersey not in the list.:smackalot:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

i must have really bad taste cos i liked alot of those jerseys. . .


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Those Silver Mavs jerseys from a few years back were terrible. Also, I always thought the Timberwolves jerseys were bad as well. But man, to this day I wonder what possessed the Rockets to switch to those PJ's after the championship years. Yuck


----------

